# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  REQUERIMIENTO DE MAIZ CHALA VERDE O SECA PARA GANADO VACUNO

## TVE

Se requiere comprar aproximadamente 20 TN diarias de maíz chala verde o seca con calidad para abastecer empresa de ganado vacuno en cañete. Por favor personas interesadas que cuenten con esta capacidad de abastecimiento y buen precio, contactarme al 987246491 o dejarme un Whatsapp en el mismo número.
Gracias 
RicardoTemas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) Venta de Chala para  Ganado Vacuno y Cuyes Venta de chala picada para ganado BLOQUES DE SAL MINERALIZADOS PARA ALIMENTACION DE GANADO VACUNO EN POR ETAPAS

----------


## limp21

usted esta hablando de forraje verde hidroponico?

----------


## tonyb

El forraje Verde es muy buena tecnica  
Puedes descargar video youtube mp4 si te gusta la tecnica

----------

